# Meetings > Workshops >  BGP Troubleshooting Fest, Κυριακή 20 Φεβρουαρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 20 Φεβρουαρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *BGP Troubleshooting Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππη 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο * eaggelidis*, μηχανικός δικτύων. 

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
Το fest θα επικεντρωθεί στην επίλυση συγκεκριμένων προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζονται στην υλοποίηση του BGP στο AWMN, πχ. Equal Hop Routing, unequal paths, Routes Propagation, routemaps κλπ.
Παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες μαζί με την συμμετοχή τους *να δηλώνουν και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν με το BGP*, ώστε μέχρι την τέλεση του fest να έχει οργανωθεί η ατζέντα του. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *35 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον *αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας* για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ* 

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 35 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε τα fests γίνονται για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## socrates

*(1)* Καιρός ήταν να ξεκινήσει ο δεύτερος γύρος.
Μία θέση παρακαλώ

----------


## mojiro

το *νουμερο 2* παρακαλω, ευχαριστω !

αμην, μας χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο, ευγε

----------


## wiresounds

Προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε με το BGP να αναφέρεται guys. Προβλήματα !

----------


## socrates

Γιάννη μην ανυσυχείς.... εγώ έχω ήδη απορίες και πιθανά σενάρια στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## wiresounds

Παρακαλώ να παραθέτονται εδώ τα προβλήματα, ώστε ο Ηλίας να τα οργανώσει και να ετοιμάσει υλικό.

----------


## nodas

(3)

----------


## sotiris

4ος
(τωρα δεν έχω χρόνο για να γραψω τα προβληματα,θα το κανω το βραδυ απο το σπιτι με την ησυχία μου)

----------


## andreas

5 5 5 5 5

----------


## DVD_GR

καιρου επιτρεποντος και υγειας και λοιπων υποχρεωσεων θα κανω οτι μπορω να παρεβρεθω,λογω του οτι ειμαι καπως μακρια μην κλεισετε στο 30 και πεταξετε τους αλλους εξω,γιατι σε εναμιση μηνα δεν ξερω τι γινεται...
ως τοτε
66666666666666666666666666666666666  ::

----------


## jlian

Παρων! 7os

----------


## viper7gr

8ος

----------


## houseclub

(9)

----------


## koem

(X) -λατινικό

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα μπορούσα μα συμμετάσχω κι εγώ, χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα σχετικά με το BGP?

Αν ναι, παρακαλώ να κρατηθεί η 11η θέση για μένα...

*11*

----------


## nantito

12

----------


## stean_202

(13)

----------


## sbolis

14
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## netsailor

15

----------


## mbjp

θα ηθελα να το παρακολουθησω για εκπαιδευτικους λογους, μιας και εχασα το 1ο μερος..εαν φυσικα δεν υπαρχει αντιρρηση, αφου δεν εχω κομβο.

16?

----------


## jabarlee

Δε μπορώ να συμμετάσχω, αν και θα ήθελα...

μια παράκληση όμως: αυτό μπορούμε να το έχουμε σε avi ή ppt, γιατί προβλέπω ότι θα βοηθήσει πολλούς;

----------


## Vigor

17

----------


## RF

18

Δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα αφού ο κόμβος μου έχει δύο BB με τα οποία συνδέονται δύο δίκτυα που δεν έχουν άλλη επαφή μεταξύ τους και κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές . Με την προσθήκη όμως νέων link με ενδιαφέρει η βελτιστοποίηση της επιλογής των διαδρομών.

----------


## cirrus

19

----------


## socrates

(20) 

Δηλώνω εγώ για τον Λάμπρο (LambrosK), αφού μου έδωσε την εντολή τηλεφωνικά! Δεν μπορεί να μπει στο forum (υπάρχει πρόβλημα).

----------


## eaggelidis

Προβλήματα παιδιά και απορίες υπάρχουν ?

Το fest γίνεται για αυτό το λόγο

Η

----------


## Aliens-

21

----------


## jim

22  ::

----------


## socrates

> Προβλήματα παιδιά και απορίες υπάρχουν ?
> 
> Το fest γίνεται για αυτό το λόγο
> 
> Η


Ηλία εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε έλεγχο και debugging στην εφαρμογή. Είναι φανερό ότι ένα ping ή ένα traceroute δεν είναι αρκετό για να βρούμε τα προβήματα. Υπάρχουν αμφίδρομες διαδρομές (ποιο το ώφελος τους?) και θα συναντήσουμε μελλοντικά routing policy. Έγινε πρόσφατα αλλαγή στην ονομασία ενός AS από άλλο κόμβο και μου εμφάνιζε το AS ως idle. Το ανακάλυψα αφότου επικοινώνησα με τον απέναντι κόμβο. Υπάρχει τρόπος να το βρω διαφορετικά? Γενικά ποια είναι τα πιο συνηθισμένα προβήματα, και ποιοι είναι οι περιορισμοί.

Πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει όλοι οι κόμβοι να έχουν καταχώρηση στο looking glass ώστε να γίνεται πιο εύκολα ο έλεγχος των routes?

Ποια άλλα εργαλεία μπορούν να μας βοηθήσουν να εντοπίζουμε προβλήματα?

...και άλλα πολλά! Όσο διαβάζω τόσο περισσότερα, και πιο εξειδικευμένα, θα έχω να ρωτήσω. Όρεξη να έχουμε.

----------


## andreas

θα φερω την καμερα για τους αποντες!!! 

τον τριποδα μην ξεχασετε  ::

----------


## motronic

(23)
Αν γινεται μια θεση και για εμενα.
Δεν εχω κομβο ακομα αλλα ευελπιστω οτι θα φτιαξω συντομα.
Οποτε θα πρεπει να ειμαι απο πριν ετοιμος !!!!  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

24

----------


## machine22

> Προβλήματα παιδιά και απορίες υπάρχουν ?


Υπάρχουν όπως έχει αναφερθεί αλλού.
25 - Μια θέση για μένα

----------


## eaggelidis

Θα την ξαναθέσω τη ερώτηση :

Προβλήματα και απορίες υπάρχουν ; Αν ναι θα σας παρακαλούσα να τα κάνετε post έτσι ώστε η agenda του φεστ να τοποθετηθεί πάνω σε αυτά.

Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξανακάνω ένα γενικό BGP μάθημα αφού όπως είδαμε και από τα διάφορα post δεν μας έδωσε το κάτι παραπάνω.

Η

----------


## sotiris

Ηλία καλημέρα, εγώ από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει _(εαν είχα καταλάβει περισσότερα θα είχα και περισσότερες και πιο συγκεκριμένες απορίες)_ θα ήθελα απλές οδηγίες χρήσης και ελέγχου (εάν θυμάσαι ένα email που μου έστειλες και μου εξηγούσες γραμμή γραμμή τι να κάνω για να προσθέσω ένα AS στο router,είναι το ιδανικό για μένα).

δηλαδή θέλω:
α./. μερικές εντολές με την εξήγησή τους για να μπορώ να παρακολουθώ τον ρούτερ

β./. ώστε να μπορώ να εντοπίζω άμεσα (μια που το κοιτάω κάθε μέρα) τυχόν προβλήματα, και

γ./. εαν είναι στο γνωστικό μου αντικείμενο να τα φτιάχνω εγώ,εαν δεν είναι να κάνω ένα ποστ στο φόρουμ στους περισσότερους γνώστες.

δ./. μερικά παραπάνω πράγματα, εκτός του βασικού και κοινού σε όλους setup του bgp,όπως για παράδειγμα το _"Καλό είναι να προσθέσεις σε όλους τους neighbor σου την εντολή neighbor ww.xx.yy.zz soft-reconfiguration inbound έτσι ώστε κάθε φορά χρειάζεται να ξαναπάρεις όλο τον πίνακα δρομολόγησης από τους γείτονες να μην κλείνεις το tcp session toy BGP,"_ τα οποία απλά δεν γνωρίζω πια είναι για να στα ζητήσω


το παραπάνω σενάριο ,για μένα, έχει τα εξης πλεονεκτήματα:
1./. αποκτώ την ικανότητα να κάνω μικροεπεμβάσεις στο ρούτερ μου,
2./. διορθώνω μικροπροβλήματα μόνος μου,
3./. ενοχλώ λιγότερο τους υπολοίπους και μόνο σε σοβαρότερες καταστάσεις,
4./. μειώνω τον χρόνο αντίδρασης του κόμβου μου σε διάφορα θέματα
5./. μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να έχω ένα απλό και πρακτικό μπούσουλα,τον οποίο να χρησιμοποιήσω σαν βάση για να ανέβω ένα σκαλί στην γνώση μέσω δοκιμών.

για να συμβούν τα παραπάνω,πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται και μια αναφορά λίγο πιο γενική για την χρήση του ρούτερ, δηλαδή :
Ι ) πως πέρνω back-up το υπάρχον configuration (μια που δουλεύει μάλλον καλά), και πως το επαναφέρω
ΙΙ ) πως μπαίνω στο ρούτερ, πως γράφω στο config αρχείο, πως σώζω τις αλλαγές

----------


## Ifaistos

25

----------


## lambrosk

Αντίστοιχα με του Σωτήρη αλλά σε linux...  ::

----------


## dlogic

26

----------


## jabarlee

Νομίζω ότι αρκετούς θα τους ενδιέφερε να μάθουν τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορούν να σετάρουν τους routers, για να εκμεταλλεύονται links που δεν έχουν traffic, να επιλέγουν συγκεκριμένες διαδρομές αν χρειαστεί κ.τ.λ.

----------


## ekklisis

ekklisis #27

----------


## dsfak

28 ) Όπωσδήποτε !!!

----------


## paxosk

29- Προσεχως ελπιζω να τελειωσω τον κομβο μου, αλλα δεν εχω πρακτικη εμπειρια για να εχω και απορειες.

----------


## dti

30.

Ωστόσο, μήπως θα έπρεπε να κρατήσουμε διαθέσιμο το χώρο της έδρας για την 20/2/2005, καθώς υπάρχει περίπτωση (μικρή, αλλά τίποτε δεν αποκλείεται...) να υπάρξει επαναληπτική Γ.Σ. (μία εβδομάδα μετά την ορισμένη για την 13/2/2005);  ::

----------


## kasiharis

> Ωστόσο, μήπως θα έπρεπε να κρατήσουμε διαθέσιμο το χώρο της έδρας για την 20/2/2005, καθώς υπάρχει περίπτωση (μικρή, αλλά τίποτε δεν αποκλείεται...) να υπάρξει επαναληπτική Γ.Σ. (μία εβδομάδα μετά την ορισμένη για την 13/2/2005);


Πολύ σωστά !
Καλωσήλθες πάλι Δαμιανέ.
# 31

----------


## MerNion

Προτείνω να περιμένουμε να γίνει η Γ.Σ. και μετά βλέπουμε. Αν δεν υπάρχει απαρτία και πρέπει να επαναληφθεί, μεταθέτουμε τότε το fest. Ας μην το κάνουμε από τώρα....

----------


## papashark

Άλλωστε είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μην υπάρχει απαρτία.

Απαιτείτε μόνο το 1/3 των ταμειακώς εντάξη μελών (κοινώς αυτών που έχουν πληρώσει ήδη την συνδρομή του 2005)

----------


## Snakeoff

Νο router no problems
Για ενημέρωση...
#32

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλημέρα,

μέχρις στιγμής υπάρχουν 3-4 προβλήματα που θα θέλαμε να συζητήσουμε και να δούμε πως μπορούμε να τα λύσουμε.

Τίποτα άλλο ?

Κάτι καινούργιο ?

Η

----------


## mojiro

περα απο την επιλυση των προβληματων θα γινει και γενικη
αναφορα-επεξηγηση του bgp ?

αν θα με ενδιεφερε κατι, θα ηταν ο τροπος που μπορουμε να
του πουμε ποιες διαδρομες να διαλεγει βαση αξιολογησης.

το δικο "μου" bgp μπορει να διαλεξει διαδρομη μεσα απο αλλο
bgp που μπορει να ειναι μετα απο αρκετα bgp ? ή παντα το
καθε bgp ειναι υπευθηνο μονο για τις τοπικες του διαδρομες ?

----------


## ted007

Θα επιθυμουσα και εγω να παρακολουθησω το συγκεκριμενο Fest για να μπορεσω να καταλαβω πως ακριβως πρεπει να δηλωνωνται οι "neighbors"

ευκολο για καποιους που εχουν ασχοληθει...δυσκολο για τους υπολοιπους.

(33...νομιζω)

----------


## andreas

Τριποδα ποιος θα φερει??  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν εγγυώμαι την παρουσία μου δυστηχώς ακόμα με απασχολούν κάποια προβληματάκια.
Ας πάρει κάποιος την θέση μου και αν έρθω θα κάτσω στα πόδια του...  :: 

Αν έρθει ο Σωκράτης μπορείτε απο μεριάς μου να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσετε το τρίποδο.

----------


## ekklisis

Εγώ αποσύρω την αίτηση συμμετοχής μου, άρα ο επόμενος θα έχει τον ίδιο αριθμό με τον τελευταίο που δήλωσε.

----------


## koem

Mόλις αντιλήφθηκα ότι με έχωσαν εφημερία την Κυριακή ---  ::  

δυστυχώς δεν θα καταφέρω να παρακολουθήσω...  ::

----------


## sotiris

και για μένα είναι 50-50 να έρθω λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων.

----------


## socrates

> Δεν εγγυώμαι την παρουσία μου δυστηχώς ακόμα με απασχολούν κάποια προβληματάκια.
> Ας πάρει κάποιος την θέση μου και αν έρθω θα κάτσω στα πόδια του... 
> 
> Αν έρθει ο Σωκράτης μπορείτε απο μεριάς μου να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσετε το τρίποδο.


OK θα ξαναφέρω το τρίποδο. (Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι σπίτι μου)
Αντρέα έβαλα τις κασσέτες από τωρα στην τσάντα για να μην το ξεχάσω!

----------


## andreas

τις ξεχασες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsfak

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παραστώ στο αυριανό fest λόγω εκτάκτων περιστατικών...  ::  
Μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος άλλος την θέση μου...  ::  
Ελπίζω να κυκλοφορήσει κάποια στιγμή και το video, να το δούμε τουλάχιστον virtual...

----------


## ted007

ελπιζω να μην ειναι αργα για το post, αλλα λογω επιδιορθωσης κομβου (οχι δικού μου..) δεν φαινεται να προλαβαινω να είμαι στην ώρα μου στο fest. Επομένως μπορει όποιος θέλει να πάρει την θεση που είχα κρατήσει. 
(#33) ...

----------


## netsailor

Το ξέρω οτι είναι τελευταία στιγμή αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω αύριο, οπότε και η δική μου θέση είναι ελεύθερη.

----------


## Cha0s

Μόλις το είδα το thread!

Παίρνω εγώ την θέση 33 λοιπόν  :: 

Αυτό που θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω είναι για Equal Hops Routing  ::  

Τα λέμε στον σύλλογο  ::

----------


## nantito

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω αύριο...

Άτιμη εξεταστική....

----------


## Vigor

Άκυρο και για μένα (θα έχω εγκαταστάσεις αύριο). Δε θα ήθελα με τίποτα να στερήσω την θέση από τον πρώτο επιλαχόντα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## socrates

Ενα από τα ίδια...

Σήμερα δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω τις δουλειές που είχα προγραμματίσει, και αναγκαστικά θα τις κάνω αύριο Κυριακή! 

Επιπλέον δεν νιώθω έτοιμος για ερωτήσεις στο bgp. Maybe next time!

Αντρέα πάρε με ένα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε που θα βρεθούμε για να σου δώσω τις κασσέτες!

----------


## machine22

Λόγω έκτακτου συμβάντος στη δουλειά, δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω

----------


## andreas

hobbit: εχεις πμ

Τον τριποδα καποιος!!!  :: 

Αν και νομιζω οτι αρχιζω να ανεβαζω πυρετο  ::

----------


## dti

> Άκυρο και για μένα (θα έχω εγκαταστάσεις αύριο). Δε θα ήθελα με τίποτα να στερήσω την θέση από τον πρώτο επιλαχόντα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Μία από τα ίδια.  ::

----------


## mojiro

χαρτι γιατρου δεχεστε για δικαιολογηση της απουσιας ?

μα σημερα βρηκε να με πιασει πυρετος να παρει

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jlian

Αλλο ενα πολυ καλο σεμιναριο πανω στο BGP πραγματοποιηθηκε στην εδρα απο τον Ηλια Αγγελιδη.
Εκτος απο την επιλυση βασικων και εξειδικευμενων αποριων εγινε ουσιαστικα μια εκ' νεου εισαγωγη στις βασικες αρχες της εφαρμογης, οπως και ειπωθηκαν αρκετα θεματα σχετικα με το routing στο μεγαλο ασυρματο δικτυο μας.
Επειδη ειδα αρκετους νεους που ειχαν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον, εκτος απο 5-6 ακυρωσεις περιμεναμε 20-25 ατομα τουλαχιστον να δωσουν το παρον. Αντ' αυτου μαζευτηκαν σημερα με το ζορι 10 ατομα.
Θα παρακαλεσω για μια ακομα φορα, ειδικα τους νεους χρηστες και μελοντικους κατοχους κομβων του δικτυου να δειχνουν μεγαλυτερη συνεπεια και συμμετοχη σε εκδηλωσεις που δηλωνουν ενδιαφερον.
Ειδικα οταν προκειται για γνωσεις που ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα τις αποκτησουν ευκολα πουθενα εξω (ειδικα σε καποια σχολη) εκτος κι αν σκοπευουν να ξοδεψουν ενα σωρο χρηματα και επιπροσθετα ανθρωποι με γνωσεις προσφερουν αφιλοκερδη εργασια μια μερα που αλλοι θα προτιμουσαν να πανε βολτα με τη φιλη/ους τους ή την οικογενεια τους.
Απουσιες δεν πηραμε παντως  ::

----------


## papashark

Μην περιμένεις για τόσο advanced θέματα πολύ κόσμο.....  ::

----------


## mbjp

Εγω θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση και την προωρη αποχωρηση μου, η ελλειψη υπνου και ενα σοβαρο προσωπικο ζητημα δε μου επετρεψαν να παρακολουθησω ολη την ομιλια, περαν των 40 λεπτων που καθισα..
ενα ευχαριστω στον κ. Αγγελίδη, ελπιζω το γεγονος οτι ηρθαν τοσοι λιγοι να μην αποτρεψει παρομοια fest στο μελλον..

----------


## dti

> Θα παρακαλεσω για μια ακομα φορα, ειδικα τους νεους χρηστες και μελοντικους κατοχους κομβων του δικτυου να δειχνουν μεγαλυτερη συνεπεια και συμμετοχη σε εκδηλωσεις που δηλωνουν ενδιαφερον.
> Ειδικα οταν προκειται για γνωσεις που ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα τις αποκτησουν ευκολα πουθενα εξω (ειδικα σε καποια σχολη) εκτος κι αν σκοπευουν να ξοδεψουν ενα σωρο χρηματα και επιπροσθετα ανθρωποι με γνωσεις προσφερουν αφιλοκερδη εργασια μια μερα που αλλοι θα προτιμουσαν να πανε βολτα με τη φιλη/ους τους ή την οικογενεια τους.
> Απουσιες δεν πηραμε παντως


Σωστά τα λέει ο Γιάννης, ειδικά για όσους δεν έχουν και οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις. Για μας όμως που έχουμε, η Κυριακή πρωί (μέχρι το μεσημέρι) είναι πολλές φορές αφιερωμένη στα παιδιά, οπότε θα πρότεινα να εξετάζαμε την πιθανότητα κάποια από τα fests να διοργανώνονται Σάββατο ή Κυριακή μετά το μεσημέρι (π.χ. 2-3 μ.μ.) μέχρι το απόγευμα.
Ίσως αυτό να βολέψει και όσους δεν έχουν οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις αλλά συνηθίζουν τα νυχτοπερπατήματα...

----------


## acoul

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και εύγε στον Ηλία και όλους όσους βοήθησαν στην διοργάνωση της πολύ καλής και ενδιαφέρουσας εκδήλωσης. Όλα τα λεφτά !!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

acoul εσύ είσουν που καθόσουν δίπλα από τον sbolis;

Δεν συστηθήκαμε με όσους ήρθαν πιο αργά  ::

----------


## ekklisis

Τελικά τράβηξε κανείς βίντεο;

----------


## andreas

Ναι, μολις τελειωσω με το βιντεο της ΓΣ θα φτιαξω το fest!

----------


## Snakeoff

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα για το εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον fest. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την πρόωρη αποχώρηση μου (την Κυριακή όντως την καβατζώνουν τα παιδιά) καθώς και να εκφράσω την λύπη μου καθώς την πρώτη φορά που επισκέφθηκα το σύλλογο δεν συνεισέφερα ούτε εκείνα τα συμβολικά 5 ευρώ.  ::

----------

